# 2013 New York Auto Show Preview



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Baring any surprises, the star of this year's New York Auto Show is likely to be the Mercedes CLA45 AMG, a high-powered version of the brand's stunning new affordable luxury sedan. Other major debuts include the 2014 Cadillac CTS, Acura MDX, updated Honda Odyssey and Hyundai Equus, as well as refreshed version of the Buick LaCross, Regal and Chevy Camaro. Rumors point to a Subaru hybrid reveal while it'll also be the first showing of the controversially designed Jeep Cherokee.

More: *2013 New York Auto Show Preview* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## 1smoker (Jul 23, 2010)

*Battery not holding charge*

Hi theere, I have a Nissan skyline 2001 which if not used for 2 plus days loses charge in the battery and does not have enough power to start or even turn engine. the battery is only eight months old and tests as OK. Other that the alarm being set there is nothing else running or using power. Can anyone shed some light or suggest something to look for.........thanks


----------



## attilapo (Jun 15, 2013)

are there any other colors about the car ? i prefer the red cars.. but whatever this car is also great.... the design is nice


----------

